# Hunting with Kem Rich R27



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

Hunting with KemRich 27, my friend ate it


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice shot! Way to show off the effectiveness of the KemRich 27 slingshot.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Nice shot, but the bird was kindda pretty thou'.


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Awwww innocent little birdy got owned >.<


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

one shot.... one kill... nice and quick.... nice catty to.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

great shooting i was hoping u would start making hunting vids


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

excellent video of a great field shot! Nicely done on both. And since it got eaten, guilt free as well.


----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

Good looking catty. Hope you do more videos, I enjoy watching them.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

jskeen said:


> excellent video of a great field shot! Nicely done on both. * And since it got eaten, guilt free as well.*


----------



## JoshM (Apr 24, 2010)

Nice vid! first good quality bird hunting slingshot vid I've seen actually  , what ammo were you using though?


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

JoshM said:


> Nice vid! first good quality bird hunting slingshot vid I've seen actually  , what ammo were you using though?


Rocks


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Great shot, great vid, well done.


----------

